# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Plastering over Asbestos Sheeting

## WillyInBris

HI Guys, 
The wife and I have just put in an offer on an of Beach Shack all going well we should get it a good price. 
Anyway I guess the Title says it all, this will be a renovation rescue the guy that has done work on the house has tried hard but I am sure he is still running with tail between his legs everything he has done will have to be redone he didn't even leave a space for a fridge in the kitchen  :Doh: . 
So being an old house all the sheeting inside looks to me to be asbestos well I am going to treat it as that a 3rd will need to be removed as I will be relocating some walls but for the rest I was thinking that it may be better to leave the rest of the sheeting in place. 
They have removed (battons?) covering the joins and corners and tried to fill it with plaster and sanded it back  :Yikes2:  but it really all needs to be redone as his joins are very ugly and I wont be sanding it thats for sure. 
I remember seeing something some time ago on a renovation show and it was like real thin plasterboard that you could place over the top, I didn't really take much notice because I thought I would never buy a house with asbestos sheeting has anyone seen what I am talking about or used it or would you just but up 10mm sheets around the windows etc? 
Maybe I should just have all the Asbestos sheeting removed but I can bet its going to mega $$$. 
All your thoughts much appricated I did a search done plenty of reading on Asbestos but couldnt find much along the lines of covering it up.

----------


## Gooner

Are you sure it is asbestos? I did not think it was common to have interior asbestos lining. Usually asbestos sheets were used for eaves, backer boards under tiling, and various other places, but not really for wall linings. I may be wrong. 
I would get a small sample tested at a lab. You may find a place that tests it for free, or else you may have to pay a small price. It is definitely worth it, as if it turns out not to be asbestos that will save you a lot of time, money and effort.

----------


## China

I can't speak for Victria but the internal use of asbestos was wide spread in South Australia

----------


## Rod Dyson

Any builder in the area would be able to tell you what it is. 
Cheers rod

----------


## robbie1977

Hi, 
I'm with china on this one, My house is loaded with the stuff in heidelberg. My first thoughts were maybe treat it like a brick or render wall and cornice cement them together but you can't grind holes for the dabs.

----------

